# Floor Buffer tricks????



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

This is for any floor professional. What is the trick to running a floor buffer? I have a 16" floor buffer with a black pad, i want to clean a concrete floor. What are the tricks to running this machine without running it through a wall???LOL

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## drunkrussian (Nov 9, 2005)

Practice. No joke. Its hard to explain in words how you actually move and control it. Maybe someone else will know how.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You steer it by applying downward pressure to go left and relieving pressure (upwards) to go right....and practice.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

When I was a kid, my father worked as a janitor at night while going to school during the day.

He ran a buffer almost every night and I can remember going to work with him and 'riding' the buffer. When I got a bit bigger, and he was in law school, he let me help. I remember a job on a concrete floor. "Downleftupright!" He made me say that as I was learning to keep the buffer in the middle of the floor. Much easier on lino. A ***** on concrete.

If its running away from you, start with a finer pad for a first pass to knock off the high spots, then go coarse to cut with. You'll get the hang of it quickly enough.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try my luck this weekend. So by the way everyone talks, it's up and down motion all the time? I know that it wont stay in one position at any one time, i already found that out.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Its not quite a see-saw, but it is an up and down motion to make it go back and forth.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Its not quite a see-saw, but it is an up and down motion to make it go back and forth.


Thank you so much for your help. I'm not looking forward to this, but of course the old lady want's it done. I'd rather be working on the car or painting....

Thanks again,


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep her happy or you'll find yourself waxing something else. By hand.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Keep her happy or you'll find yourself waxing something else. By hand.


LOL, i hear ya there.......Ditch the old lady, sell the house and go racing...Sounds like alot more fun.......


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

man start in the middle of your biggest room till you get her under control. YOu should beable to buff with one hand.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

First, adjust the handle so it falls hafway between your navel and your..uuuh..handle. This will make it much easier to control.


----------



## Sellncars (Nov 21, 2005)

Well i got the job finished today. I started with just a black pad, that worked just ok, so i decided to go get 3-- 60 grit screens, wow, did they do the job. The machine just like everyone said will hurt ya. 

I borrowed a machine from a friend, but it kept blowing the 20amp breaker. So today i went and rented a 18 inch machine, tried my black pad that i bought for the 16 inch machine, turned it on and it started it's alligator death roll, clipped my arm. Bought the screens and it was alot easier on concrete.

Wednesday the guys are coming in to install a sum pump system, then i will wait until the concrete is dry, then prime and repaint.

Thanks for everything guys, you were all a great help.

Sellncars


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Like I said, sometimes starting with a finer pad and making a few passes to knock down the high spots is the trick, but, you were sanding carpet icky off this concrete if I read your other posts correctly. You're lucky you didn't bust a block or ten out of the foundation. Scraping the backing and any adhesive might have been less traumatic. Glad you got the job done.


----------



## CC1 (May 16, 2006)

Want to learn to run a buffer? Join the military for 4 years, then you will be an expert!


----------



## Zack (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fixing the Fight with the floor buffer*

I would start off with a less abrasive pad. I had a hard time using it to at first. I am a crew leader and couldn't run one for a while. Use a white pad and keep it low on your body. I clean concrete floor with a buffer and water. Then suck up the water. I works for me. It took me a while you will get it. JUST KEEP PRATICING


----------

